# got an oak question



## jefflisa828 (Oct 7, 2011)

hey guy's i'm back for a bit any way going to mexico in january been gone almost all summer good to be home. anyhow my mom called she needs 3 oak trees cut down and I am bringin it home they are dead but have not started to rot yet how long do they need to season for? and what kind of flavor is oak? gonna swap half and half with a buddy for some maple.

Oh ya forgot yes while I was at the cottage for 6 weeks I took my smoker lol I am hooked on smokin


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 7, 2011)

Oak is very subtle in flavor, almost neutral, it is a great wood to have on hand.

As for seasoning it the best thing is to split it and cut it into small chunks to season. The rule of thumb is 1 yr. of seasoning per inch of diameter of wood. A good indicator of dry well seasoned wood is when you look at the end you see radial cracks radiating out from the middle of the piece.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 7, 2011)

Johnny is right, Oak is mild.

I always passed on Oak because I have tons of other woods to smoke with.

Lately, I've used oak, and really like the mild smoke it produces.  The aroma is similar to Pecan, but even milder.

Todd


----------



## jefflisa828 (Oct 7, 2011)

thanks guy's


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2011)

I use it all the time, but usually with a blend maybe half hickory & half oak.


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 8, 2011)

If I were you I would trade for as much maple as I could get, much better for cooking with IMHO.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Oct 8, 2011)

cliffcarter said:


> If I were you I would trade for as much maple as I could get, much better for cooking with IMHO.


It is my favorite we love maple here have never tried oak


----------



## billebouy (Oct 8, 2011)

Indeed, the subtlety of Oak is it's strong point.  It's my go-to wood when I want to add that "taste of the outdoors", without "smoke" being the star in the flavor matrix.


----------



## flash (Oct 8, 2011)

Oak is considered to be the second most popular wood to use. Red oak is considered the best by pit masters. Southern Oak I would term as more heavy of a flavor, give great color to the meats. Black jack and Turkey oak is what I use the most. Good for red meat, fish and pork.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks for all your help guy's keep'em comin I do alot of pork it's are favourite and I now have a 1/2 ton load of oak and all I need 10 mins away


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 8, 2011)

I prefer oak with beef. It seems very complimentary to me.


----------



## flash (Oct 9, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> I prefer oak with beef. It seems very complimentary to me.




 Give some great color on beef. I love to mix with Cherry.


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 10, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, which oak species is it that you have?


----------



## jefflisa828 (Oct 17, 2011)

cliffcarter said:


> Just out of curiosity, which oak species is it that you have?


not really sure don't know much about woods but it is from southern Manitoba Canada


----------



## flash (Oct 17, 2011)

jefflisa828 said:


> not really sure don't know much about woods but it is from southern Manitoba Canada




And there are A LOT of different oaks too.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Oct 17, 2011)

I will see if I can figure it out lol


----------



## eman (Oct 17, 2011)

Oak is mostly used for heat w/ other woods for flavor. It has a very mild flavor.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Oct 17, 2011)

ok so I called my mom and googled and figured out it is bur oak commonly confused with white oak ( not sure why that was important lol) but it says that it provides a sweet smoke for beef and pork and my mothers neighbor uses it in his outdoor handmade mud brick tower of lovin oven I call it he bakes bread and buns in it with this oak and man are they good


----------



## jefflisa828 (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks thats good to know

 


eman said:


> Oak is mostly used for heat w/ other woods for flavor. It has a very mild flavor.


----------



## grange (Oct 17, 2011)

Some good information about oak.  I cut a lot of red oak and maple (red maple I believe) so since I like the smokiness in my bbq I'm going to give some of the maple a try if I have any left after burring it for heat this winter.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Oct 18, 2011)

I love maple smoke it is one of my favs


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 18, 2011)

Bur oak is just about the only oak in Manitoba, apparently. Its leaves are similar to white oak.

http://dendro.cnre.vt.edu/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=72


----------



## jefflisa828 (Oct 18, 2011)

thats what I hear lol still haven't used it but it smells great


cliffcarter said:


> Bur oak is just about the only oak in Manitoba, apparently. Its leaves are similar to white oak.
> 
> http://dendro.cnre.vt.edu/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=72


----------



## joeschmoker (Oct 18, 2011)

If you want to season your wood quicker, you can put a single layer on some concrete and it will season much quicker (in the summer).  I got a few hickory logs from my brother in law on the 4th of July weekend and they are already seasoned just because the concrete gets so hot ( I guess).  I cut them into small chunks for my MES 40 this past weekend and I have 6 plastic grocery bags full that are good to go.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Oct 19, 2011)

most of it already is good tip though we cut these trees except the 2 I cut this year don over a year ago when she bought the house it has been stacked since then wasn't aware I could use oak in the smoker lol newbies what was I thinkin

 


JoeSchmoker said:


> If you want to season your wood quicker, you can put a single layer on some concrete and it will season much quicker (in the summer).  I got a few hickory logs from my brother in law on the 4th of July weekend and they are already seasoned just because the concrete gets so hot ( I guess).  I cut them into small chunks for my MES 40 this past weekend and I have 6 plastic grocery bags full that are good to go.


----------



## alelover (Oct 19, 2011)

Oak and hickory mix does a nice smoke.


----------



## grange (Oct 19, 2011)

That's the combination I've used for my last two smokes.  I do like the results.  Now it looks like I've got to try some kind of maple combination as well.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Oct 19, 2011)

when do my throwdown this month hoping I have time been to busy I am going to give this oak a test drive


----------

